# ATI tool 0.21 simply wont work



## [255] (Aug 28, 2004)

It says 
The Kernel Mode Driver does not seem to be running

please check, blah blah blah


when i check, nothing it says it there, i've tried uninstalling totaly, even using regedit to remove all entries of ATI tool, etc etc, even tried uninstalling my vid card drivers, just in case  (i use the latest omega drivers) and still no luck...

any help would be appriciated...
thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 28, 2004)

uninstall whatever atitool you have. . reboot .. then install 0.0.21 downloaded from this site


----------



## [255] (Aug 28, 2004)

tried that, wont work...
installed 0.20 and that one works...
*shrug* i'll stick with 0.20, as long as it tests for artifacts, its all good


----------

